# SHOT Show: True Velocity and Sierra Announce Composite Cartridge Ammuntion



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/shot-show-true-velocity-and-sierra-composite-cartridge-ammuntion/


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm going to try it
thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Read a good article about that ammo. Impressive to say the least. Supposed to be coming out, commercially, sometime this year.


----------

